# Pictures Of YOUR Horses...!!!



## Horsiezz

Post pictures of your horses-and tell a bit about them! 

Heres my own riding horse...







Ain't she pretty? 
This is Gracie,she is a registered Quarter Horse mare. Her color is called a grulla,its more of a rarer color,very similair to the buckskin. She is about 15.3 hands,and she is MUCH more stockier,this pic was taken a while ago. 

She is 4 yrs old,and is push buttton. Couldn't ask for a better horse! She is nice and slow,but once you kick her up,its EXTREME speed...

She is 97% Foundation,and has amazing bloodlines to prove. Her registered name is HH Frontier Gracie.  She is soon to be double registered with the IBHA!  We sent the papers in a week ago. 

She was shown as a yearling in Halter Shows and won every single one except an Open Breed show...i forget the proper name.  lol
We are currently doing trail rides,some small jumps,starting barrels,and maybe some more showing in the future. I am also hoping to breed her in a few years,once we get our own property to keep them on,and keep the foal and train myself.

I also have 4 other horses,a registered miniature stallion,a breeding stock paint mare,another registered GH grulla mare,and a Haflinger x Morab mix gelding.


----------



## michickenwrangler

Gracie is so pretty. True grulla too!






This is Izzie, aka Party Party (AA Apollo Bey x Parkways Society Gal), a double-registered half-Arabian National Show Horse. She and I do competitive trail and endurance in the Upper Midwest Endurance and Competitive Rides Assoc. She won a Regional Championship in competitive trail in 2000 and we've finished in year end awards a few times. She LOVES the trail, gets so bored with arena riding. However, I have to watch it when riding in a group. She thinks she's competing and wants to race the other horses, not realizing that we're supposed to take it easy. My daughter will probably take her to the local fair for showmanship and leadline this summer.

This picture was taken in 2008 on the Shore to Shore trail.

ETA: Gosh, she looks skinny in this photo. I got to work on getting her back in shape!


----------



## fadetopurple

michickenwrangler, what a gorgeous NSH.


----------



## Horsiezz

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Gracie is so pretty. True grulla too!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1172_alert_izzie.jpg
> 
> This is Izzie, aka Party Party (AA Apollo Bey x Parkways Society Gal), a double-registered half-Arabian National Show Horse. She and I do competitive trail and endurance in the Upper Midwest Endurance and Competitive Rides Assoc. She won a Regional Championship in competitive trail in 2000 and we've finished in year end awards a few times. She LOVES the trail, gets so bored with arena riding. However, I have to watch it when riding in a group. She thinks she's competing and wants to race the other horses, not realizing that we're supposed to take it easy. My daughter will probably take her to the local fair for showmanship and leadline this summer.
> 
> This picture was taken in 2008 on the Shore to Shore trail.
> 
> ETA: Gosh, she looks skinny in this photo. I got to work on getting her back in shape!


Thank you. You don't find many true Grullas. 
My god,I'm not a  big fan of the Arabians,but she is BEAUTIFUL! What is she mixed with-Arabian and what? And how do you like competitive trail? I would like to start something like that with Gracie. What exactly do you do? Gracie also loves the Trails!!


----------



## Horsiezz

fadetopurple said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler, what a gorgeous NSH. I miss having Arabs. They're amazing.
> 
> Here's a picture of my horses looking like ridiculous clones. They're even a tiny bit lame in the same foot right now (hopefully it's just thrush, which they're being treated for).
> 
> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a88/fadetopurple/horses/applestarclones.jpg
> 
> The chestnut is a 14.3hh QH mare, racing bred. She turns 21 this month. She has mild-to-moderate arthritis and is pretty much only good for light riding. She's also missing an eye and has some of the worst gaits I've ever sat. All of this combines to make her a terrible trail horse (she can't even see well enough to step over a log in her way) but she's great for beginners who just want to amble around at a walk. She's extremely cooperative and trustworthy, although not really friendly.
> 
> The bay is a 15.2(?)hh ~17-year old QH/mystery mix. The chestnut is his dam. Evidently he was an accidental pregnancy and if someone ever knew who his sire was, that information didn't make it to me. I think he looks a little Baroque-ish, but he could just be a fat QH. His gaits are better than his mother's. He has no concept of personal space or of brakes under saddle, both of which I am working on.
> 
> I'm not clear on whether the mare ever made it to the track or not. To my knowledge, neither of them has been shown. Both of them get ridden (mostly by me, mostly poorly) in Australian saddles, but I can't really say that I'm aiming for a particular style of riding. If I pick both the speed and direction, I consider it a successful ride. Mostly they spend their time eating and pooping and madly galloping around when they see me with a halter.


Haha they look like a wild pair! Common colors,but hey,they still are very pretty. I love the bays head!


----------



## michickenwrangler

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie is so pretty. True grulla too!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1172_alert_izzie.jpg
> 
> This is Izzie, aka Party Party (AA Apollo Bey x Parkways Society Gal), a double-registered half-Arabian National Show Horse. She and I do competitive trail and endurance in the Upper Midwest Endurance and Competitive Rides Assoc. She won a Regional Championship in competitive trail in 2000 and we've finished in year end awards a few times. She LOVES the trail, gets so bored with arena riding. However, I have to watch it when riding in a group. She thinks she's competing and wants to race the other horses, not realizing that we're supposed to take it easy. My daughter will probably take her to the local fair for showmanship and leadline this summer.
> 
> This picture was taken in 2008 on the Shore to Shore trail.
> 
> ETA: Gosh, she looks skinny in this photo. I got to work on getting her back in shape!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You don't find many true Grullas.
> My god,I'm not a  big fan of the Arabians,but she is BEAUTIFUL! What is she mixed with-Arabian and what? And how do you like competitive trail? I would like to start something like that with Gracie. What exactly do you do? Gracie also loves the Trails!!
Click to expand...

Thank you,

Her dam is a Saddlebred. All National Show Horses must be a minimum of 25% Arabian and the rest must be Saddlebred. They are mostly bred to be high-steppin' saddleseat horses although quite a few do well in competitive trail. From our Great Lakes Distance Riding Assoc. about 5 NSHs compete. 2 have won National Top Tens.

I love comp (as we distance riders say) Izzie has such a low heart rate and big lungs we do very well. I just don't have the money to take her to the top.

Where do you live? There are about 8 or 9 competitive trail organizations and unfortunately, they all have different rules. UMECRA has an average pace of 6-8 mph and heart rate counts for a lot, metabolics don't count unless the vet wants to pull a horse for some reason. The Ohio org. OAATS (Ohio Arabian and All-breed Trail System) counts metabolics for a lot and pace is about 4-6 mph. NATRC-North American Trail Ride Conf. has a slower pace 5-7 mph but they also score your trail equitation and how your camp is set up (not a joke!).

The Upper Midwest has a large Arabian population so our parameters are more challenging than others that see a lot of gaited horses. Quarter Horses can certainly compete in the lower levels 12-35 mile distances. Foundation horses do a little better since they aren't as beefy as other QHs. A woman in our org. started out on some non-descript AQHA mare and we all told her "Oh, that horse can never finish, she'll croak on the trail, etc..." But she has over 3000 miles and many, many awards and now her 9 yr old daughter is competing on her, so QHs can do it but your horse will probably have the biggest butt out there 

BTW, a woman who rides her Percheron in 15 mile rides always wears a t-shirt that says "Make your butt look small ... Ride a Draft"


----------



## lupinfarm

Luna, 10-11 year old QH x pony mare, moderate arthritis in her hocks and basically just a pasture puff. Grumpy little mare  Luna was a rescue, and was 732lbs when she arrived here and quite underweight.


----------



## Horsiezz

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Horsiezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie is so pretty. True grulla too!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1172_alert_izzie.jpg
> 
> This is Izzie, aka Party Party (AA Apollo Bey x Parkways Society Gal), a double-registered half-Arabian National Show Horse. She and I do competitive trail and endurance in the Upper Midwest Endurance and Competitive Rides Assoc. She won a Regional Championship in competitive trail in 2000 and we've finished in year end awards a few times. She LOVES the trail, gets so bored with arena riding. However, I have to watch it when riding in a group. She thinks she's competing and wants to race the other horses, not realizing that we're supposed to take it easy. My daughter will probably take her to the local fair for showmanship and leadline this summer.
> 
> This picture was taken in 2008 on the Shore to Shore trail.
> 
> ETA: Gosh, she looks skinny in this photo. I got to work on getting her back in shape!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You don't find many true Grullas.
> My god,I'm not a  big fan of the Arabians,but she is BEAUTIFUL! What is she mixed with-Arabian and what? And how do you like competitive trail? I would like to start something like that with Gracie. What exactly do you do? Gracie also loves the Trails!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Her dam is a Saddlebred. All National Show Horses must be a minimum of 25% Arabian and the rest must be Saddlebred. They are mostly bred to be high-steppin' saddleseat horses although quite a few do well in competitive trail. From our Great Lakes Distance Riding Assoc. about 5 NSHs compete. 2 have won National Top Tens.
> 
> I love comp (as we distance riders say) Izzie has such a low heart rate and big lungs we do very well. I just don't have the money to take her to the top.
> 
> Where do you live? There are about 8 or 9 competitive trail organizations and unfortunately, they all have different rules. UMECRA has an average pace of 6-8 mph and heart rate counts for a lot, metabolics don't count unless the vet wants to pull a horse for some reason. The Ohio org. OAATS (Ohio Arabian and All-breed Trail System) counts metabolics for a lot and pace is about 4-6 mph. NATRC-North American Trail Ride Conf. has a slower pace 5-7 mph but they also score your trail equitation and how your camp is set up (not a joke!).
> 
> The Upper Midwest has a large Arabian population so our parameters are more challenging than others that see a lot of gaited horses. Quarter Horses can certainly compete in the lower levels 12-35 mile distances. Foundation horses do a little better since they aren't as beefy as other QHs. A woman in our org. started out on some non-descript AQHA mare and we all told her "Oh, that horse can never finish, she'll croak on the trail, etc..." But she has over 3000 miles and many, many awards and now her 9 yr old daughter is competing on her, so QHs can do it but your horse will probably have the biggest butt out there
> 
> BTW, a woman who rides her Percheron in 15 mile rides always wears a t-shirt that says "Make your butt look small ... Ride a Draft"
Click to expand...

Haha,thats funny about the draft! 
But is there categorys for youth? (can't post my age,got in trouble...heehee) 
I live in NE Ohio,dont want to say exact location on something public,but can message to you. 
And thanks for the info on the NSH,I don't know much about the breed. 
Now for this,can you ride Western? 
And my older brother used to do endurance with his QH,and he beat all those arabians and other faster breeds on the shorter distance ones. Pretty surprising. They also entered him in those quarter mile races,and he won many times also.  They sold him a long time ago,and when my mom and stepdad hooked up they found out my stepdads sister owned him. But unfortunately,a year ago,he died surprisingly of heart problems,AND colic. He wasn't THAT old either,about 20. And you know the check points,when the vet checked him he was always fine. :/ Pretty weird.


----------



## Horsiezz

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> This is my mount, Mylie, 5 year old Friesian/QH (or thereabouts) scaredy cat who I haven't ridden yet  She had 30 days of prof. western training but hasn't been touched since last winter (I bought her in October). Starting up training in Dressage and Western (Pleasure maybe?) this summer. 15.2hh last measured by her previous owner but looks to have grown and may be closer to 16hh now. Known as a Sooty Palomino, but her goat has lightened up a bit for the summer.
> 
> 
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac122/lupinfarm/Misc Farm Photos/IMG_0220.jpg
> 
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac122/lupinfarm/Misc Farm Photos/myliegate.jpg
> 
> And Luna, 10-11 year old QH x pony mare, moderate arthritis in her hocks and basically just a pasture puff. Grumpy little mare  Luna was a rescue, and was 732lbs when she arrived here and quite underweight.
> 
> 
> http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac122/lupinfarm/Misc Farm Photos/lunasnowsleep.jpg


Ohh,I love Mylie's color! Luna's a pretty lil pony too.


----------



## michickenwrangler

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horsiezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You don't find many true Grullas.
> My god,I'm not a  big fan of the Arabians,but she is BEAUTIFUL! What is she mixed with-Arabian and what? And how do you like competitive trail? I would like to start something like that with Gracie. What exactly do you do? Gracie also loves the Trails!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Her dam is a Saddlebred. All National Show Horses must be a minimum of 25% Arabian and the rest must be Saddlebred. They are mostly bred to be high-steppin' saddleseat horses although quite a few do well in competitive trail. From our Great Lakes Distance Riding Assoc. about 5 NSHs compete. 2 have won National Top Tens.
> 
> I love comp (as we distance riders say) Izzie has such a low heart rate and big lungs we do very well. I just don't have the money to take her to the top.
> 
> Where do you live? There are about 8 or 9 competitive trail organizations and unfortunately, they all have different rules. UMECRA has an average pace of 6-8 mph and heart rate counts for a lot, metabolics don't count unless the vet wants to pull a horse for some reason. The Ohio org. OAATS (Ohio Arabian and All-breed Trail System) counts metabolics for a lot and pace is about 4-6 mph. NATRC-North American Trail Ride Conf. has a slower pace 5-7 mph but they also score your trail equitation and how your camp is set up (not a joke!).
> 
> The Upper Midwest has a large Arabian population so our parameters are more challenging than others that see a lot of gaited horses. Quarter Horses can certainly compete in the lower levels 12-35 mile distances. Foundation horses do a little better since they aren't as beefy as other QHs. A woman in our org. started out on some non-descript AQHA mare and we all told her "Oh, that horse can never finish, she'll croak on the trail, etc..." But she has over 3000 miles and many, many awards and now her 9 yr old daughter is competing on her, so QHs can do it but your horse will probably have the biggest butt out there
> 
> BTW, a woman who rides her Percheron in 15 mile rides always wears a t-shirt that says "Make your butt look small ... Ride a Draft"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha,thats funny about the draft!
> But is there categorys for youth? (can't post my age,got in trouble...heehee)
> I live in NE Ohio,dont want to say exact location on something public,but can message to you.
> And thanks for the info on the NSH,I don't know much about the breed.
> Now for this,can you ride Western?
> And my older brother used to do endurance with his QH,and he beat all those arabians and other faster breeds on the shorter distance ones. Pretty surprising. They also entered him in those quarter mile races,and he won many times also.  They sold him a long time ago,and when my mom and stepdad hooked up they found out my stepdads sister owned him. But unfortunately,a year ago,he died surprisingly of heart problems,AND colic. He wasn't THAT old either,about 20. And you know the check points,when the vet checked him he was always fine. :/ Pretty weird.
Click to expand...

You would look into OAATS (don't know their website off the top of my head but just google OAATS). Some Michigan rides are also sanctioned OAATS, like Brighton Spring and Brighton Fall which is between Detroit and Lansing.

Yes, there are youth divisions. Riders under 16 need an adult sponsor (you should be able to find one on ride day) and must ride with a helmet. You'd have to look into OAATS rules to see if you're an adult at 16 or 18. You may also be close enough to Pennsylvania to do ECTRA rides (Eastern Competitive Trail Ride Assoc. again, just google ECTRA).

I'll start a new thread for distance riding so we can keep this one for showing off our horses


----------



## Horsiezz

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Horsiezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Her dam is a Saddlebred. All National Show Horses must be a minimum of 25% Arabian and the rest must be Saddlebred. They are mostly bred to be high-steppin' saddleseat horses although quite a few do well in competitive trail. From our Great Lakes Distance Riding Assoc. about 5 NSHs compete. 2 have won National Top Tens.
> 
> I love comp (as we distance riders say) Izzie has such a low heart rate and big lungs we do very well. I just don't have the money to take her to the top.
> 
> Where do you live? There are about 8 or 9 competitive trail organizations and unfortunately, they all have different rules. UMECRA has an average pace of 6-8 mph and heart rate counts for a lot, metabolics don't count unless the vet wants to pull a horse for some reason. The Ohio org. OAATS (Ohio Arabian and All-breed Trail System) counts metabolics for a lot and pace is about 4-6 mph. NATRC-North American Trail Ride Conf. has a slower pace 5-7 mph but they also score your trail equitation and how your camp is set up (not a joke!).
> 
> The Upper Midwest has a large Arabian population so our parameters are more challenging than others that see a lot of gaited horses. Quarter Horses can certainly compete in the lower levels 12-35 mile distances. Foundation horses do a little better since they aren't as beefy as other QHs. A woman in our org. started out on some non-descript AQHA mare and we all told her "Oh, that horse can never finish, she'll croak on the trail, etc..." But she has over 3000 miles and many, many awards and now her 9 yr old daughter is competing on her, so QHs can do it but your horse will probably have the biggest butt out there
> 
> BTW, a woman who rides her Percheron in 15 mile rides always wears a t-shirt that says "Make your butt look small ... Ride a Draft"
> 
> 
> 
> Haha,thats funny about the draft!
> But is there categorys for youth? (can't post my age,got in trouble...heehee)
> I live in NE Ohio,dont want to say exact location on something public,but can message to you.
> And thanks for the info on the NSH,I don't know much about the breed.
> Now for this,can you ride Western?
> And my older brother used to do endurance with his QH,and he beat all those arabians and other faster breeds on the shorter distance ones. Pretty surprising. They also entered him in those quarter mile races,and he won many times also.  They sold him a long time ago,and when my mom and stepdad hooked up they found out my stepdads sister owned him. But unfortunately,a year ago,he died surprisingly of heart problems,AND colic. He wasn't THAT old either,about 20. And you know the check points,when the vet checked him he was always fine. :/ Pretty weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would look into OAATS (don't know their website off the top of my head but just google OAATS). Some Michigan rides are also sanctioned OAATS, like Brighton Spring and Brighton Fall which is between Detroit and Lansing.
> 
> Yes, there are youth divisions. Riders under 16 need an adult sponsor (you should be able to find one on ride day) and must ride with a helmet. You'd have to look into OAATS rules to see if you're an adult at 16 or 18. You may also be close enough to Pennsylvania to do ECTRA rides (Eastern Competitive Trail Ride Assoc. again, just google ECTRA).
> 
> I'll start a new thread for distance riding so we can keep this one for showing off our horses
Click to expand...

Ok thanks,good idea. haha,I will look into it!


----------



## cleo

This is my horse Ducky; he's an Appendix Quarter Horse.


----------



## michickenwrangler

Cleo,

Do you have any side shots of your horse so we can admire him more?

We can't really see a lot


----------



## Horsiezz

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Cleo,
> 
> Do you have any side shots of your horse so we can admire him more?
> 
> We can't really see a lot


I agree!


----------



## chicklunatic

I'm just admiring all of your horses....  I would love to have one someday.  Grew up with them, but have yet to have the opportunity to own one for myself.


----------



## ridinglizzard

This is me and my new horse: Northern Star (14 yr old mare):











And my husband and his new horse: Western Dude (8 yr old standardbred gelding).  My husband is 6'4"... the horse is huge!


----------



## haviris

Ok, I'll play, sorry I'm late. I love threads like this, everyone's horses are beautiful!

This is my horse Gypsy, she's awsome! Atleast I think so! Not really sure what else to say about her, she's a Paint, and a mare, obviously. 




These two are the most recent, taken during her first bath of the season. 









Silly brat cut her leg the other day, so no riding for now, it's killing me. I can't wait to be back in the saddle, it has given me the chance to get some things I've been putting off done though!


----------



## michickenwrangler

Very unusual blaze, like someone took it and moved it 

Pretty horse!


----------



## miss_thenorth

My horse, Jiggs.  9yo QH gelding





DD's horse Thunder 4yo paint/percheron gelding


----------



## lupinfarm

My gosh miss_thenorth your Jiggs looks just like my friends Jiggs (except my friends Jiggs is a mare!). 

And I love Thunders markings...


----------



## RayNC

How do you get the pictures to the post? I'm rather new at this.


----------



## dianneS

This is so much fun!  Everyone has such beatiful horses!

Here is my mare the OTTB, right after she arrived here on our farm.






Here she is demonstrating her flexion in her new english style indian hackamore!





This is her with her little buddy, watching a hot air balloon.  The big girl was not nearly as worried about the balloon as the little guy, he got quite upset! 






Little Danny boy couldn't take anymore of that scary hot air balloon and he decided to get out of there and head for safety!


----------



## cleo

Here are some better pictures of Ducky:










Ducky and Mavis


----------



## michickenwrangler

He looks comfy!


----------



## lupinfarm

Haha he looks so relaxed! Luna lies like that right next to the fence and at least once a summer ends up on the other side of the fence by accident when getting up LOL.


----------



## RayNC

This is Bo, my 18 yr old QH. This is the best picture of him right now. Behind him is our mini horse Scout. 






Scout a little closer look. Checking out the snow for the first time.


----------



## michickenwrangler

Cute! Scout looks like a little Icelandic!


----------



## ducks4you

Me and that camera are just fair-weather-friends!  I NEVER take the photos I mean to but here's one from February, 2010~
Me, the dogs, "Sweet Cuppin' Cakes" (aka, Long Arm of the Law, 4 year old, Kentucky Mountain Horse) and "Moon Eyes" (aka Warrens Cindy, Spotted Mountain Horse.)




And, here's one from a small CW event last September, 2009, with me and DH aboard.  Yes, Cuppin' Cakes is 16"2hh--monster tall but very sweet natured.


----------



## miss_thenorth

RayNC said:
			
		

> How do you get the pictures to the post? I'm rather new at this.


There is an "uploads" button on the top blue bar.  Click that, and then browse in your saved pics, select one, hit upload  ( actually, hit resize first, as alot of us still have dialup.)    Once it is loaded, click on the bottom tab to highlight it, then copy and paste it into this thread.


----------



## ducks4you

A LOT of us transfer and post our pictures on photobucket.com
Once you save it THERE, they give you the link to post your specific picture(s), then you copy that link, and paste it in you post.  Hope this helps!  I check my Preview to see that the link is working, then I submit.


----------



## Jae~b

Yeah.... I was finally able to log back in here, I kept getting error messages , finally re-set my PW , I havn't posted here in awhile, but I always read..... so here goes. This is a picture of my new Shire mare. I am sooooooo in love .  I changed the photo when I realized you couldn't see her pretty face. Her nick name is mountain, at 
17.2 1/2 hh, I have to use a mounting block or have her postioned downhill and the stirrups lowered to mount her. Fortunately, she stands very quiet. 

River Forks Lucinda


----------



## michickenwrangler

VERY pretty!


----------



## Jae~b

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> VERY pretty!


Thank you, I updated her photo so you can actually see her.


----------



## ducks4you

Pretty Girl!!


----------



## LauraM

My daughter and I on our horses, Shadow and Petey:






Shadow:






Petey:








Our old mare, Goldilocks.  She's near 30 years old.


----------



## michickenwrangler

Laura, what kind of horses are they?


----------



## wvgal61

RayNC said:
			
		

> This is Bo, my 18 yr old QH. This is the best picture of him right now. Behind him is our mini horse Scout.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/644_dsc00022.jpg
> 
> 
> Scout a little closer look. Checking out the snow for the first time.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/644_dsc00014.jpg


I need that little pony! It is just like my daughter , she is very light skinned and has red curly hair lol. 
Here is my horses




Abby





Breezy

Everyone's horses are beautiful!


----------



## LauraM

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Laura, what kind of horses are they?


Shadow is a QH, though he has Three Bars on both sides just a couple of generations back, so he is very "Thoroughbred-y" in his build and movement.  Generally has a QH temperament......but does have his "Thoroughbred moments."    A great horse, though, and excellent trail partner.

Petey is a foundation QH.

Goldie is a grade mare.....some sort of QH/gaited horse cross, we figure.  She was a rescue and has proven to be an invaluable horse, who taught both of my kids to ride.    I still use her in lessons, for the walk/trot kiddies who are small and just learning.  She totally takes care of them!


----------



## ducks4you

Laura, I like the blue tack on Petey!


----------



## the funny farm6615

this is feather she is 3/4 QH and 1/4 arab (but i dont think she shows much arab  do you?






and this is our grace a QH filly. this is her yearling pic. after we got her. she is 2 now

and we just got a 3 year old grullo QH stud, but no pics of him on the computer yet.


----------



## ducks4you

I see the Arab in Feather's topline, shoulder and croup.


----------



## the funny farm6615

we got her as a weanling and hoped that with 3/4 QH that she would have the QH attatude.   NOT!!!   she might as well be 3/4 arab! but she is funny- she runs around with that tail in the air like that all the time. and she should be a show jumper, she can clear a 4 ft gate from a standstill! just hops over it. that is why we havent had her broke, she will take off running and start bucking and that girl can get some air!!! but beautiful to watch!!


----------



## LauraM

ducks4you said:
			
		

> Laura, I like the blue tack on Petey!


Well, you know........it IS all about the look!   

And my daughter's since bought a blue helmet, 

Petey is an adorably cute little horse.  Very hard working, kind, forgiving and quite unflappable.  He's given my daughter a lot of confidence as she's somewhat of a timid personality.


----------



## ridinglizzard

This is our newest pony, Bolt.  He is a Welsh Mountain pony, coming 2 years old this spring.  We just had him gelded yesterday and he is doing great.  He has a lovely temperament, which I hope is only improved now that he has way less testosterone coursing through his little body!


----------



## michickenwrangler

How darling!! He looks Welsh Type A! Very rugged looking.


----------



## lupinfarm

Lmfao, I have a recent photo of Luna now haha... It would be without the flymask but the flies were TERRIBLE last night and she was standing still so I thought, OMG SNAP A PICTURE NOW! Since she's always on the go. She's come SUCH a long way in the last month, she's behaving REALLY well for the new farrier (who I LOVE!), she's picking up her feet really well outside of having the farrier here, she's standing tied really nicely to be brushed and the biggest, most enormous thing (to me at least, this is a huge leap from what she was like) she is standing QUIETLY and calmly for the fly-spray bottle 






I'm going to take photos of her when she moves back into the new paddock with the run-in shelter first week of July. We have some work still to do on the fences and the run-in needs a roof and the siding needs painting still. And just ignore her silly mohawk  Somehow she got it all braded up and matted and nothing I did seemed to get the matts out so I cut it off, when its grown in some I'll pull it and neaten it up... for now she's a lot less hot since it was chopped off


----------



## Shell

I have 6 horses.  Well technally, I have one, my hubby has 2 and my son has 3. 

Bein is the oldest.  My husband bought her as a 4 y/o and she is now 27.  she is a Gainey bred Arabian mare.  14.2hh.















CJ my hubby's other horse.  He is a 10 y/o Hispano-Arabe (Arab X Andalusian) and we bred him our selves.  He is a 15.3hh gelding.





(Me up)





Then there is my horse, Catalina.  She is a 4 y/o 13.2hh Haflinger mare.















And my son't pony, Tina Tomorrow.  She is a 8 y/o grade pony mare.  I think she might be welsh.  She is a fancy moving little thing.










And then Loren's other 2 ponies, Rocky and Slick.  Rocky is the buckskin and is a 12 y/o gelding and Slick is the liver chestnut gelding and is 15.  Rocky is 34 inches tall and Slick is a 36 inch 'B'.











Slick


----------



## ridinglizzard

All beautiful horses, Shell!


----------



## michickenwrangler

Shell, your horses are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Valley Ranch

here is one of our minis. This is "Bachig"


----------



## Valley Ranch

This is our old horse "Zinvor"


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm

First I would like to say I love lookings are all the beautiful horses and ponies.

Right now, I have three quarter horses and one mini. My mother and I use to raise quarters but now we just have them as pasture pets. I haven't shown since the summer of 2008. I was pregnant last year and this year I just don't have the time. I miss showing and riding.

All of my horses are ones we bred and raised. My mother still has their dams and did own their sires. 

THis is Thunder. He is a 3 year old Quarter horse stallion. I am not sure on his color. He is a horse of all colors. His sire is a grullo and his dam is a grulla roan. He was born grullo and turned black then started getting white hair throughout his body. He is HZ so he will never sire a red foal. He is one of the sweetest horses I have been around. He is a big baby. 

Here is a foal picture of him.




In this picture he was 2.






This is Thunder with Tuff this spring in their winter coats.





Tuff is a quarter pony. He is registered in AQHA but he will never be over 14 hands.

I also have Thunder's and Tuff's half boy Spirit. Spirit is a dun that will also stay under 14 hands. He has the same dam as Tuff and the same sire as Thunder. I don't have recent picture of Spirit but here he is as a foal. He is less than an hour old in this picture.





Sadly, I have decided to sell my quarter horses. With two young children, I don't have the time they need. 

Here is a picture of Rocky my son's mini.


----------



## texasshell

Here is a few pictures of my babies, the only one I have not loaded yet is the yearling.

This is Lilly  arab mare 12 yrs









Rosie arab mare 19 yrs









Caanan 5 yr old Caspian gelding, love this guy he is recently home from being trained to drive and I am having a blast.









Jezabel 5 yr old Caspian mare  being broke to saddle for the grandkids









Bennie 2 yr old Caspian X Mini  result of a fence mishap born 2 hrs before my youngest grandchild was born.


----------



## ducks4you

texasshell, LOVE your Arabs!!!!  (Miss mine....  )


----------



## michickenwrangler

Gorgeous horses everyone!


----------



## Valley Ranch

This is Siroon one of our mini mares




This is Poochig another of our minis she is 1yo




This is Zepure our stallion




This is Nazig another of our mares




And last but not least Bachig


----------



## Lalaith

Ha ha ha!  Valley Ranch I love your "horse!"

I love everyone's pics- especially the drafties and the little Halflinger.  They are just gorgeous and all so obviously loved.

Here are two of my guys, Laurel and Oakley.





My other horse is a Clyde named Raider.




I give up on trying to get photos of him.  As soon as he sees the camera he comes in for his extreme closeup


----------



## Valley Ranch

ha ha thanks
Before we got the minis my horse obsessed daughter was determined to play horse anyway. Zinvor was very patient and understanding although he could not hide the humiliation....... you can see it all over his face!!
Now we have the minis and now the girls are happy as can be.


I agree everyone so obviously loves their horses!!
They are all beautiful


----------



## meme

Those are some really cute,and tame looking horses.   
I don`t have a horse i really want one but my dad always says no. 




                                  by i like your horse.    :/


----------



## houndit

Snips and Bally 






Snips, Bally, and Queen.  






Snips, Bally, Queen, and Elliot.  





Snips has the skinny white stripe on her nose, Bally has the large white face.  Queen has no white on her face, and Elliot is mostly white.  

Snips and bally were our first two Belgian mares.  They are about 16
WE use them for plowing, discing, harrowing, etc. and are trying to mow hay with them.  Unfortunately, we are having trouble with our ground driven sickle bar mower.  We got Queen this spring.  She was owned by the same man as Snips and Bally.  He was quitting draft horses because he is now 80 and could no longer harness them.  He has had horses nearly all his life and likes them very much.  He taught me how to harness and drive them, and frequently helps us with them.  
Snips is very friendly.  Bally is rude to strangers so took a while to warm up to me.  I later learned that when she was at a show a bunch of children poked her with sticks and made her angry.  That is what caused her not to like strangers.  She is now a good friend of mine as well.  Queen is even friendlier than the other two.  Elliot is our rotten mule.  We bought him when he was about a year old.  We wanted to see if he would help keep predators away.  The lady we bought him from said he had been aggressive to some coyotes that were trying to get a calf.  She also said he was castrated.  Neither seems to be true.   He was a pet and is vary tame.  I have been working with him and have driven him some.  He is not very well broke, and is dreadfully stubborn!  He is very sweet in nature.  He is gaited and is very fast. He is up for sale right now because of his love for harassing sheep, goats, and cows.

Here is another picture I like.    Elliot and my 3 year old niece Lily.


----------



## Lalaith

OMG Snips and Balley are awesome!  I wish we were neighbours so I could learn more about working a field with horses.  I am going to a clinic in a few weeks to learn some technique.  My Clyde is broke to drive single and double so putting him to the plough should be pretty easy (I hope!).  I LOVE to see the working horses!


----------



## houndit

Lalaith said:
			
		

> OMG Snips and Balley are awesome!  I wish we were neighbours so I could learn more about working a field with horses.  I am going to a clinic in a few weeks to learn some technique.  My Clyde is broke to drive single and double so putting him to the plough should be pretty easy (I hope!).  I LOVE to see the working horses!


It is really beautiful to see them working.  It is a lot of work, but I love it!  My favorite thing to see is horses mowing.  I am mowing hay with our horse for the first time and it is amazing!


----------



## Lalaith

Pllleeeeaaaassseeee start a how-to thread just for us working horse keeners.  Ha ha- I guess it would be pages and pages and lots of work.  But if you had any special pointers, please do share your knowledge.


----------



## ducks4you

Do you know of any Amish that live fairly close to you?  They are happy to share knowledge and they are DEFINITELY using their horses for work.


----------



## michickenwrangler

ducks4you said:
			
		

> Do you know of any Amish that live fairly close to you?  They are happy to share knowledge and they are DEFINITELY using their horses for work.


Maybe the Amish by you are decent, but the ones around here have a bad reputation as far as their treatment of horses go. One of DH's friends is a logger who logs with a team of Belgians


----------



## houndit

There are Aumish around us.  We have dealt with a lot of them, and they seem very nice.  There are a few who have horses that look like walking skeletons that they are trotting to town.  One horseman I talked to said he will not sell his horses to the Aumish, because he does not like the way they treat them.  Again, most of them seem very nice and have nice looking horses here.


----------



## lupinfarm

The mennonites here treat their horses very well. I think they understand that without the horses, they wouldn't have much of a livelyhood.


----------



## lupinfarm

Luna about a month ago om noming down her breakfast.


----------



## Icarus

Annnnd I want that one...and that one...and that one, and that one over there, and that one, that one.....also that one. Oh! And the pony! And the other pony...and that pony too....


I have four horses myself 


First up is Loki. He's a blue-papered Missouri Fox Trotter gelding, '99 model, made in September so he's only 10 yet. Outta Whicker-Whackeren Lilly and by Dusty's War Paint. He's a trouble maker at heart and a total attention hog. 
He's registered as a Sorrel Roan and White/Sabino. He was all legs as a baby  He's my 'special boy' and a special pain in the arse a lot of the time. 
He's a true bred Sabino, he's also been referred to as an Overo, a Roan, and a Gray. 





Next up is Loki's half brother, Red Man! Red's also a blue-papered Missouri Fox Trotter gelding. Four years old and due to be saddle broke soon.
This lil' dude is out of Rambling Rose L. and also by Dusty's War Paint. His momma was a solid flaxen Chestnut, beautiful girl with a long, long mane. Loki took off quite a bit of Red's, but it's growing (thankfully) back again.
I don't have any really good pictures of Red...been meaning to get some but always forget. He's a darker red Chestnut with a blonde mane and tail.





Thirdly is Sammy. Sammy is a Tennessee Walking Horse likely crossed with a big Belgian. Sam has a long head and a tank-like body, he sort half-gaits, it's like an extremely smooth trot, and bobs his head. He also flaps his lower lip in time to his head bobbing. I bought Sammy a year ago in May, and just started riding him again. He's roughly 15 years old and fully trained and finished, he's got a big motor and is really a blast to ride.
I'm battling Sweet Itch on his face right now, he's definitely a trooper about it. Fly spray, careful washing, oil, and ointment are starting to win!

Sammy a little more than a year ago, he was just wasted front to back:




Sammy less than a week ago:






Annnd...last but not least. Lil' Miss Nameless (really, I don't have a name for her!). She's a four year old Buckskin Quarter Horse mare. Nice, smooth trot, good stride, well trained but needs to be finished out (I've been itching to ride her since she arrived last Saturday). When her previous owners bought her, she looked pretty much like Sammy did. Now she's at a healthy weight and is filling out nicely. She has a big scar on her butt that makes her rump look a little funny, but it doesn't inhibit her at all.
Very sensitive to leg cues, needs work on neck reining. I'm hoping to do some fun show stuff with her, she's wonderfully bombproof 
Only got Craigslist pictures of her...she's been integrating into the herd so I haven't caught her and got pics just yet.







Thats my herd  I've bought and sold three others over the last two years. A QH filly who was just to far out of my training abilities at the time. She went to an experience trail home. Next was a stud mule, I kid you not. He also went to a trail home with a very ecstatic 12 year old owner (he was gelded and trained before any 12 year old riding was done). 
Then there was the QH stud colt I got as a half-trade for the mule. He was beautiful, dainty little head, big, long stride...but uncatchable, difficult, and wild. I tamed him down, then sent him to a horse savvy family that wanted a matching driving partner for their gelding.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry

Here is my Max! 











His most favorite activity:


----------



## Icarus

rodriguezpoultry said:
			
		

> Here is my Max!
> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/ropospics/Horses/DSCF1305.jpg?t=1279134653
> 
> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/ropospics/Horses/DSCF1297.jpg?t=1279134653
> 
> 
> His most favorite activity:
> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/ropospics/Horses/DSCF1300.jpg?t=1279134653


MAX YOU CUTIE! I have a super adorable Buckskin girlfriend for yooou


----------



## michickenwrangler

Icarus, your Loki geldings is just GORGEOUS!!!

I know I get on here every few weeks and say it, but we really do have an awesome and beautiful bunch of horses on here.


----------



## jmhappycowboy

Well this is my first post on BackYard Herds, I have posted pictures of my horses on BYC but thought I would share them here also.

Faxinating Doc  (Fax) my reg. Paint Stallion, these are some older pics of him but the best I have.










Zips Chocolate KitKat  (Kit Kat) reg. Paint Mare









Spotted In LA   ( Nikki )  my Half-Arabian mare.









Thats my herd for now, both mares are in foal. So around January I should have 2 more if nothing happens.


----------



## houndit

jmhappycowboy said:
			
		

> Well this is my first post on BackYard Herds, I have posted pictures of my horses on BYC but thought I would share them here also.
> 
> Faxinating Doc  (Fax) my reg. Paint Stallion, these are some older pics of him but the best I have.
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/Fax7.jpg
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/Fax15.jpg
> 
> Zips Chocolate KitKat  (Kit Kat) reg. Paint Mare
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/05-21-10_1809.jpg
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/05-21-10_1808.jpg
> 
> Spotted In LA   ( Nikki )  my Half-Arabian mare.
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/05-21-10_1811.jpg
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/05-21-10_1805.jpg
> 
> Thats my herd for now, both mares are in foal. So around January I should have 2 more if nothing happens.


  Beautiful horses!


----------



## michickenwrangler

I love Black and white paints. They have a very classic look to them


----------



## apdan

This is my beefy girl Raz.... I call her my big mama!  this is the worst year for her as far as being in shape! with dealing with missy's injury and being sooo busy this summer she hasn't gotten as much riding in as we like! 

i'm uploading the pictures from my blackberry and cannot get them to go big.... will have to do a few different ones at home! I don't have one of my missy on my phone


----------



## rodriguezpoultry

Icarus said:
			
		

> rodriguezpoultry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Max!
> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/ropospics/Horses/DSCF1305.jpg?t=1279134653
> 
> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/ropospics/Horses/DSCF1297.jpg?t=1279134653
> 
> 
> His most favorite activity:
> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/ropospics/Horses/DSCF1300.jpg?t=1279134653
> 
> 
> 
> MAX YOU CUTIE! I have a super adorable Buckskin girlfriend for yooou
Click to expand...

I do love Buckskins!!!


----------



## SpringtimeMeadow

My first horse. Springtime Meadow, aka Meadow is an eight year old paint mare and she is awesome!


----------



## Icarus

jmhappycowboy said:
			
		

> Well this is my first post on BackYard Herds, I have posted pictures of my horses on BYC but thought I would share them here also.
> 
> Faxinating Doc  (Fax) my reg. Paint Stallion, these are some older pics of him but the best I have.
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/Fax7.jpg
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/Fax15.jpg
> 
> Zips Chocolate KitKat  (Kit Kat) reg. Paint Mare
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/05-21-10_1809.jpg
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/05-21-10_1808.jpg
> 
> Spotted In LA   ( Nikki )  my Half-Arabian mare.
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/05-21-10_1811.jpg
> http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp190/jmhappycowboy/05-21-10_1805.jpg
> 
> Thats my herd for now, both mares are in foal. So around January I should have 2 more if nothing happens.


Hey there Fax....I gotta pretty lil' girl in my pasture  Did he fill out well? He looks pretty youngish in the pics 




			
				michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Icarus, your Loki geldings is just GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> I know I get on here every few weeks and say it, but we really do have an awesome and beautiful bunch of horses on here.


SHHHH! He might hear you! He's an utter attention hog as it is 




			
				rodriguezpoultry said:
			
		

> Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rodriguezpoultry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Max!
> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/ropospics/Horses/DSCF1305.jpg?t=1279134653
> 
> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/ropospics/Horses/DSCF1297.jpg?t=1279134653
> 
> 
> His most favorite activity:
> http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae210/ropospics/Horses/DSCF1300.jpg?t=1279134653
> 
> 
> 
> MAX YOU CUTIE! I have a super adorable Buckskin girlfriend for yooou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do love Buckskins!!!
Click to expand...

Just picture the baby! IT WOULD BE SO CUUUUTE

Max, you MUST convince your owner to clone you and keep the resulting Max the Second a stud


----------



## rodriguezpoultry

IDK about the stud thing...Max doesn't have what I would look for in a stud. 

Plus...it costs a BUTTLOAD to clone a horse! 

Max's sire is for sale, but he was featured on the FUGLY blog awhile back...but after 22 years old...somethings gonna go south on the old man.


----------



## jmhappycowboy

Icarus, yes Fax did fill out, and your right he was a 3 yr old in that picture. I will try and take more pictures in the next day or so. Although now with him being in the pasture his Black has faded out.


----------



## michickenwrangler

New pic of Izzie and myself on the banks of the AuSable River


----------



## ducks4you

That face just shows what a good horse Izzie is!!


----------



## Horsiezz

Havent been on here for a while , but you guys have BEAUTIFUL horses.  Thanks for sharing! Keep posting, I love to see your horses!


----------



## ducks4you

FINALLY posted some pictures on my page.  Go see!!  
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=858


----------



## michickenwrangler

I was hoping to see some battle action from your reenactment group!

You have some very well-cared for horses!


----------



## dianneS

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> I was hoping to see some battle action from your reenactment group!
> 
> You have some very well-cared for horses!


Yeah!  I see a lot of reenactment groups practicing around here, it never gets old, I'm near Gettysburg.  We've had a really HOT summer though and those guys must be miserable in those uniforms!


----------



## michickenwrangler

Yes, heavy wool is never fun in hot humid weather


----------



## ducks4you

I'll get to it.  We have 25 years of reeanctment and horse photos, but it's a matter of transferring and editing.   
When I FINALLY do so, you'll fall in love with my favorite horse, "Corporal", like I did when I got him as a youngin' in 1986.
Thanks!!  
EDIT: Just loaded up pictures on my blog.  No, it isn't a reenactment, but this is what I wear.  The jacket USED to be blue.
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=858
_sneak peak~_




Everybody else is looking at the other horses and people, but "Corporal" expected you to look at _him._


----------



## RandomSmiley76

Picture  Opal our 6 year old QH rescue and Emma my little cousin.






Picture of my mom and Monty our 27/28 year old Appendix 






Opal's "sister" (they were rescued together) Jenna 6 year old QH X at one of our family get togethers.






My pony Dallas (His andalusian stallion name is Dallasio) 18 year old QH Welch X





And finally the donkey who cannt bray.... Merlin






I swear Jenna is the most photogenic horse I have ever seen every picture is ears up looking forward haha


----------



## hippichick

RandomSmiley76 said:
			
		

> Picture  Opal our 6 year old QH rescue and Emma my little cousin.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._148826452315_542257315_3455322_2014870_n.jpg
> 
> Picture of my mom and Monty our 27/28 year old Appendix
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v318/95/44/542257315/n542257315_1257248_5214.jpg
> 
> Opal's "sister" (they were rescued together) Jenna 6 year old QH X at one of our family get togethers.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._148826102315_542257315_3455265_7488780_n.jpg
> 
> My pony Dallas (His andalusian stallion name is Dallasio) 18 year old QH Welch X
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._148826292315_542257315_3455297_6072612_n.jpg
> 
> And finally the donkey who cannt bray.... Merlin
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._148826197315_542257315_3455282_8105194_n.jpg
> 
> 
> I swear Jenna is the most photogenic horse I have ever seen every picture is ears up looking forward haha


Beautiful horses, great pics!


----------



## ducks4you

, hippichick!
Aren't you also on the TEG and the BYC's forums, too?


----------



## hippichick

ducks4you said:
			
		

> , hippichick!
> Aren't you also on the TEG and the BYC's forums, too?


Why, thank you very much! And, yes I am.  We've got horses and chickens here. Have had horses for about 15 years or so, but they have kind of taken a backseat to the chickens the past couple of years.   We're getting back into them, though.  Just bought a couple more, a mare for my 8 year old daughter, with a 2-month foal at her side. Can't wait till Fall so we can really start riding again.  It's just crazy hot right now.


----------



## Mrs.Smith09

Hi, I have been a member here for a while but I am not sure I have ever posted or if I have it was quite a while ago. I just wanted to share some pictures of our Mini, Mr. Ed Jr is what Hubby named him I call him Edward pony paws or Eddie Bauer most of the time. I had never owned a horse before. Hubby bought him last spring at an auction thinking it would be just like a cow! I had always wanted a horse to ride and he assumed this would make me happy and be "easy" as I have pointed out to him just because he is smaller doesn't make him any less a horse! Still so far Ed is an easy keeper. Hes a little chunkier then he should be, but other then having his hooves trimed and worming him , we havn't had do pay out a penny for feed, as you can see in the pictures he does a bit too well on grass.

































These where taken the other day on a walk up behind our house.
We have no background information on him all it said on the auction paper was Black Stud. Our vet says he looks around a year old. He is not gelded but has not dropped yet, so we are waiting for that to geld him.


----------



## Ariel301

Here's mine, though I don't have her anymore. She died of colic a year ago. 

This is "Spirit", Spanish-Barb mare. I got her at 8 months old off the range in southwest Colorado. Her mom was a Polish Arab (escaped by accident) and her sire was a Spanish Mustang. I started her as a 3-day eventer, but she injured her hocks at 5 and was no longer able to jump well enough, so after that I used her for dressage and trail riding. She was also trained to drive in harness, and could work cattle, she had that Spanish cowhorse-instinct. Although she must have looked awfully funny herding cattle in a double bridle and dressage saddle!


----------



## ducks4you

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Here's mine, though I don't have her anymore. She died of colic a year ago.


  I'm really sorry, and I'm sure that you miss her.  I can see the Mustang in her.  Bet she had great feet.


----------



## Ariel301

She really did, never needed shoes. I'd have her feet trimmed four times a year and the farrier hated to do her feet because they were so hard he's have sore hands by the time he was done! 

I found out that the BLM completely eradicated the herd she came out of.  I wanted another one from there.


----------



## big brown horse

I love her!!   I'm partial to bays.

Look, her big brother


----------



## Ariel301

Aww, he sure does look like her. They're having a mustang auction at our county fair tomorrow. I'm having to keep myself away, I want another one so badly!


----------



## ducks4you

Here's a picture from 1987.  The photo has had a little damage to it, unfortunately. :/




The horse on the left, "Toma Coma" lived to be 35 years old.  The horse on the right (me aboard) was a QH, "Dandy Silver Moon".  I think he had some Leo and Poco Bueno in him.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

My husband's horse saying "Hi" after his bath. Those white horse are hard to keep clean. 
APHA Reg. DD Wine and Spirits, we just call him Doc..







My Mule Suzy, she's out of a Percheron sired by a Mammoth Jack

BIG GIRL






Her first saddle/ride...


----------



## michickenwrangler

Lovely equids.

Did anyone ever tell your husband that he looks like Baxter Black?


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

No, but I know who Baxter is. Love that RFDTV. My hubby loves to sing while he rides/trains and our Paint horse will dance a little when he sing's. Just beautiful to watch. Since we met, he has taught me to love the outdoors and I owe him so much for helping me with my little farm. Without him, it would have been impossible.


----------



## michickenwrangler

It's the moustache


----------



## ducks4you

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> No, but I know who Baxter is. Love that RFDTV. My hubby loves to sing while he rides/trains and our Paint horse will dance a little when he sing's. Just beautiful to watch. Since we met, he has taught me to love the outdoors and I owe him so much for helping me with my little farm. *Without him, it would have been impossible.*


That is really sweet!


----------



## jmhappycowboy

Was out taking some pictures of all the horses as well as 2 new ones and thought I would post them for everyone to see. I"ve posted the Paints pictures before but they are looking better now so thought I would post them again also.

The grey mare is a 6 yr old AQHA mare that I got yesterday from a bad situation where she wasn't being cared for and it shows, but it won't take long and she'll be a fat pretty girl here. Her registered name is Double L Ruby, (barn name is Shadow) She is also in foal to a Black Tobiano APHA stallion for a Feb/March foal














Sorrel welsh mare 16 years old she's a super gentle kids horse 13.2 hands tall. She's just been turned out in a pasture for the past 3 years with a filly that was born to her on Oct 07 and that filly was still nursing from her until 2 weeks ago when I got her. Got to get some weight on her and find her a good home.










Next is KitKat 10 yr APHA mare and she's definately showing that she's in foal. Due January 4th. She's in foal to Fax Black/White Overo.






wide ended gal isn't she





Next is Nikki, she's a 11 yr old registered Half Arabian, she's also in foal to Fax but she's not showing like KitKat is.










And last but not least is Fax. APHA Black White Overo stallion.










And I think this is a pretty good shot of all the big horses.


----------



## michickenwrangler

Lovely horses, if I were closer I'd love to buy the Welsh for my daughter


----------



## cleo

Here's our other horse Red.  I forget whether I posted his picture or not.






Here's Ducky and Mavis:


----------



## FarmerJoy

I have to upload pics from my camera but I will be posting tomorrow or after tomorrow the pics of my Appendix QH mare and her filly I rescued


----------



## PonyGal

I think I might have posted pictures on here before...but oh well.  This is Isa. She's  an  Arabian mare.


----------



## Medinna

This is my first post on here.  I have three horses that I just adopted.  

The first is Lulu.  She is a four year old paint with a breeder's certificate.












The second is Spook aka Badger Six Chick Gin.  She is an eight year old registered Quarter horse.










And last but not least is Stormy.  She is a 12 year old paint who my son claims.  She has been very patient with him.


----------



## jmhappycowboy

Got another APHA registered mare yesterday thought I would post her picture, she's a 2000 Bay Overo named Pride Handy Girl.














Also here are some updated pictures of my Grey Mare (Shadow and the Welch mare Sassy, they are gaining weight nicely.


----------



## CountryGirl

This is my horse Miss Priss. She is 5 years old and is a registered green Paint Mare. She is amazing and I love her sooooo much. I got her last month and she is my first horse. I wasn't even looking for a horse but then she came along and I just fell in love with her and knew she was my'n. She is my best friend and I still can't believe she is my'n!!!!! She is still very, very green and I have to teach her everything. I LOVE MY PAINT HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srwdachshund

Hmm, i love to talk about my horses sooo....

This first horse belongs to my mom, she's a bay TB mare about 7yo named Seattle.





Odysseus is my sisters horse he's a 15yo 17.2hh OTTB





I wish i could have found a better picture for these  two, but i don't have one on the computer right now, this one doesn't do them justice.
The pinto is my 4 yo QHXSpotted saddle horse cross, D'Artagnan. the black arabian is my families horse, her name is Lynwy and she's about 19 now.





Quartermaine is a 7yo strawberry roan QH, he is very smart, but is a little shy.





this pinto is Galahad we believe he is about 5 or 6, he also belongs to the whole family. i don't know his breed but i think he might have some arabian in him.





Tayla is suppose to be a family horse, but i keep trying to convince them that she should belong to me. i don't know her breed either. my farrrier thinks she might be a type of racking horse breed.





All my horses are just great backyard horses. it's funny because we were only suppose to have three horses, one for mom, one for my sis, and one for me. but then the people who we got Seattle from, called and offered us Lynwy for free, and a year later we decided that we needed a REALLY WELL broke horse for my mom to gain more confidence on. so along came Quartermaine and right after we got him the people who gave us Lynwy and Seattle called to see is we could take two more horses, Galahad and Tayla, because they couldn't keep horses any more. My horse family just keeps growing, in 2 and a half years my family went from only dreaming of horses, to owning 7!


----------



## leeandlisasmith

This is SPIKE!  He is my NEW baby!  I am a NEWBIE in the HORSE world and he is being patient with me.  BY the way...he doesn't know he is not a dog so when saying the "H" word around him we are required to whisper!!! LOL....he runs to you when you walk into the pasture, he licks you, hugs you and just in general wants all the attention!!  He is overweight and this makes riding him interesting.  Lopes quite like a stiff legged elephant and the saddle no matter how tight the girth will eventually slip left.   Everyday we learn.....sometimes good things...sometimes bad things....?!?!??!  HE is gentle with me and that is what I need right now.  We ride with other people and he is great with other horses and the dogs that follow.  What a gentleman!!  To me, he is beautiful!!  My daughter has a Great Dane with the same coloring...can't wait to get their pics together!!  LOL



Lisa


----------



## cat1994

Here are my boys (not really, their both geldings) anyways Dusty is the one in front, he is 16 yrs old. Blaze is the one in back, he is 21 yrs old. I bought them both 3 yrs ago. THey are both Quarter horses. I was planing on only getting one, but b/c they hadn't been more than a couple feet away from each other for over 10 yrs they had become extremely attached to each other (they would yell and panic if they ever lost sight of one another, with lots of training they have since gained more confidence in themselves and no longer need to be by each others side 24/7) so I desided to buy both of them together (it was a very good deal, their owner practically gave Blaze to me for free). They are very good horses, never really giving me much to complain about, Dusty needed a lil work done on his manners, and Blaze can be a bit of a escape artist every once in a while, but other then that they are very loveing and very well behaved horses and I am very blessed to have them both.


----------



## suzie

Just wanted to say you have some amazing pics and such beautiful horses on this thread!


----------



## boothcreek

Here are some pics of our horses.

They are all Shagyas, and we brought them with us from Germany when we moved in 2002.
We breed Registered Shagyas and strive for no arabian ancestors for at least 6 generations back(horses with such pedigrees have become rare since arabXshagyas can be registered for purebred breeding....)

Dahri, 12 yr old Grey mare, 





Philomena, 15 yr old Bay mare,





Pasheera, 9 yr old grey mare,





Murad, 14 yr old grey stallion, 





"The Kids" - Marah(PasheeraXMurad) and Dumah(DahriXMurad) both are 4 year old grey fillies, which we will break in to ride this summer.


----------



## michickenwrangler

Lovely.

I've heard a lot about Shagyas but have never known any.


----------



## boothcreek

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Lovely.
> 
> I've heard a lot about Shagyas but have never known any.


North America has around 135 or so registered Shagyas(and since f1 ArabXshagyas can be registered the numbers of truly pure horses is even lower). 
Canada has about.......... 12, 9 are ours.
Murad was performance tested in germany(since its a performance breed, a must or breeding is a no no), and also did the liscencing(also a must for breeding, since they also gotta look the part). He placed first in both(one of 2 shagya stallions in the past 200 yrs to win both) and at the warmblood tests too, not the ones for arabs and shagyas! might as well show how well he competes to the warmbloods, since all the shows we ever competed at he was up against warmbloods(riders on 18 hh monsters making fun of our 15hh "pony" :/ ), and always was in the top 3s, often 1st.
We moved to Canada and sadly in our area, Shows are very few and far away and we have no time to drive for days through the country to take part in a show.


----------

